# Ticket Hasn't Been Touched in 4 Days



## Briz (May 13, 2012)

I've submitted a ticket about an artist not posting credit to linework they used because tickets are supposed to get a "faster response". I submitted the ticket on May 9 and there has been no reply on the ticket yet. When do FA admins usually get these looked at?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 13, 2012)

when the stars align right and the moon dresses in drag and does the hula


----------



## zachhart12 (May 13, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> when the stars align right and the moon dresses in drag and does the hula



LMAO!!!!!  This!!!!!  Yeah it might take...well, years.


----------



## Fay V (May 13, 2012)

Depends on which admins are active, what's going on in their lives, how clearly you wrote the ticket, and what type of lipstick the moon selected


----------



## Shireton (May 14, 2012)

4 days? 4 months isn't uncommon.


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Depends on which admins are active, what's going on in their lives, how clearly you wrote the ticket, and what type of lipstick the moon selected



I heard Virgin Sacrifices are another good way to get your tickets answered. :V


----------



## Fay V (May 14, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I heard Virgin Sacrifices are another good way to get your tickets answered. :V



The admin team has to deal with enough virgins as is...


----------



## Teal (May 14, 2012)

I got one sorted out in a few hours...


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2012)

Fay V said:


> The admin team has to deal with enough virgins as is...



Killing them? I see no blood at the altar. SUCH LIES!!!


----------



## Mali-Kyte (May 14, 2012)

I have a few that hasn't been answered and I made them like 4 years ago =/


----------



## Fay V (May 14, 2012)

Mali-Kyte said:


> I have a few that hasn't been answered and I made them like 4 years ago =/



Last time I looked there were no tickets that were older than 1 year :\ 

The ticket queues seemed to sit so the ticket was done in hours, a week, or was part of the backlog. I dunno how much they hammered it out since I quit, but most of the worst backlog was 3-6 months.


----------



## Mali-Kyte (May 14, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Last time I looked there were no tickets that were older than 1 year :\



I have some from 07 in my TT inbox =/


----------



## Fay V (May 14, 2012)

huh weird
i'd say repost if it's still a problem, the system must have derped


----------



## Briz (May 14, 2012)

Ok, I'll try reticketing it, and explaining why in case an admin can see the older one as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## LizardKing (May 14, 2012)

Briz said:


> Ok, I'll try reticketing it, and explaining why in case an admin can see the older one as well. Thanks guys.



Not you >_<

Fay's post was to Mali-Kyte.


----------



## Fay V (May 14, 2012)

Briz said:


> Ok, I'll try reticketing it, and explaining why in case an admin can see the older one as well. Thanks guys.



No not you. Yours is not four years old. 
I dunno what the issue is for yours as I can't read it and tell you if it's something with content or explanation that's the issue.


----------



## sandfox (May 14, 2012)

Fay V said:


> I dunno how much they hammered it out since I quit, but most of the worst backlog was 3-6 months.



If you quit being an FA admin why are you still listed as an FA admin on the forums? 

Have you been made assistant excuse maker on the forums to trpdwarf?  

I just don't get why FA admins can't get their shit together and make something better than the trouble ticket system. If they spent half the time they spend complaining about people not writing trouble tickets just to their satisfaction on actually fixing things they'd be done already


----------



## Armaetus (May 14, 2012)

Yak and Dragoneer are very anal on who touches the site code, which further compounds the problems, no?


----------



## Devious Bane (May 14, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Yak and Dragoneer are very anal on who touches the site code, which further compounds the problems, no?


Being anal about something _prolongs_ issues, it doesn't _create_ them. In the case of FA, it prolongs issues for several years. A lot of the issues we continue to complain about have existed for a very long time.


----------



## Fay V (May 14, 2012)

sandfox said:


> If you quit being an FA admin why are you still listed as an FA admin on the forums?
> 
> Have you been made assistant excuse maker on the forums to trpdwarf?
> 
> I just don't get why FA admins can't get their shit together and make something better than the trouble ticket system. If they spent half the time they spend complaining about people not writing trouble tickets just to their satisfaction on actually fixing things they'd be done already



I never quit the forums, I enjoy the forums and the moderation team here. I'll continue to work on staff here on the forums. 

As for excuses. I haven't made any. 

Objectively, it really does depend on who is active and what is going on. If a lot of the admins are away on holiday, taking finals, or other stuff then it is going to be slower. I'm not saying that's right, I'm just saying how it is. 
If the ticket is written in a way that is more confusing or requires the admin to actually hunt down all the relevant info, it is going to take longer. 

The OP did not post what the topic of the ticket was or what kind of problem they were having so there's nothing I could do to further help in that regard. I can't tell them how to make their ticket go faster. I'm not going to sit here and say "OMG ADMINS why u no work?" because I don't know the kind of ticket that was sent off. 

In regards to the quote I gave. I honestly do not remember seeing any ticket older than 1 year. That does not mean I approve of the backlog or I think that it's fine and dandy. 6 months is legitimately too long for a ticket to sit. 
What the issue was is, if there are 4 year old tickets in the system. I personally never witnessed them. 
Again, that's not an excuse, that means either they don't exist anymore, or the system has done something very wrong, hence I suggested the user with the four year old ticket to repost it. Anyone with 1-x year old tickets can see these and look into the problem.

I can't physically go in and fix tickets any longer. I can't go look up how a ticket was written, all I can do is take the info from the OP and give my advice for how to get it processed faster. 
I'm not going to bitch at the current site admins over something I don't have all the info about, that doesn't mean solid observations like "it depends on the issue" or "there are no tickets that old in the database" are excuses for current behavior.

The only excuse I will make is that the majority of admins can't do shit about the TT system. If they are not coders the best they can do is "hey guys, our system isn't working" and continue to plug away at the thousands of tickets.


----------



## Devious Bane (May 14, 2012)

Fay V said:


> The only excuse I will make is that the majority of admins can't do shit about the TT system.


That's not an excuse, that's a_* fact.*_


----------



## sandfox (May 14, 2012)

Fay V said:


> I never quit the forums, I enjoy the forums and the moderation team here. I'll continue to work on staff here on the forums.



it is still fucking hilarious how many admins and mods there are on the FA forums and how few there are on the mainsite and how little work they do. Its like lots of admins have all the time in the world to hang out on the forums and make long posts about how its too hard to answer trouble tickets and we dont have enough infomation but cant be bothered to answer trouble tickets and do something for the community. Theyre happy on the forums because they can just sit around being _admins_ and not doing much.

If Fa admins can't fix the trouble tickets themselves they need to get yak and dragoneer to do it. If they won't do that its because theyre more interested in just having an admin title than actually doing anything for the community. 

Peak lazy admin is when they retire to the forums so they don't have to do any trouble tickets. The fa forums should be renamed "The retirement home for lazy entitled admins"


----------



## LizardKing (May 14, 2012)

sandfox said:


> iIf Fa admins can't fix the trouble tickets themselves they need to get yak and dragoneer to do it



Other than everyone going on strike (lol), that's pretty much Sisyphus territory.



sandfox said:


> Peak lazy admin is when they retire to the forums so they don't have to do any trouble tickets. The fa forums should be renamed "The retirement home for lazy entitled admins"



My goodness.


----------



## Fay V (May 14, 2012)

sandfox said:


> it is still fucking hilarious how many admins and mods there are on the FA forums and how few there are on the mainsite and how little work they do. Its like lots of admins have all the time in the world to hang out on the forums and make long posts about how its too hard to answer trouble tickets and we dont have enough infomation but cant be bothered to answer trouble tickets and do something for the community. Theyre happy on the forums because they can just sit around being _admins_ and not doing much.
> 
> If Fa admins can't fix the trouble tickets themselves they need to get yak and dragoneer to do it. If they won't do that its because theyre more interested in just having an admin title than actually doing anything for the community.
> 
> Peak lazy admin is when they retire to the forums so they don't have to do any trouble tickets. The fa forums should be renamed "The retirement home for lazy entitled admins"



The fallacy here is you think being a forum admin means anything, like the staff is just lording it over the community because their name is blue. 

You're mad because a group of people have decided that they do not have the time or energy to devote to tickets, and have given up their power and privilege in that area, but are alright working on a separate entity of the site?

But goodness, if they don't live up to the work they didn't want to do, then they're stupid and incompetant. 
So, don't want to do tickets and refuse the job, your'e lazy. 
Take it anyway and you're a stupid cocksucker after power. 

You throw around the word Entitled when in effect you're demanding a different group of people do a completely different job that they may not be suited for, because by god we better work our asses off to earn this little black and blue names.
Who is the entitled one here?


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2012)

sandfox said:


> it is still fucking hilarious how many admins and mods there are on the FA forums and how few there are on the mainsite and how little work they do. Its like lots of admins have all the time in the world to hang out on the forums and make long posts about how its too hard to answer trouble tickets and we dont have enough infomation but cant be bothered to answer trouble tickets and do something for the community. Theyre happy on the forums because they can just sit around being _admins_ and not doing much.



I'd imagine having to deal with retards like you can burn a person out pretty fast. There are lazy useless people on mainsite, but Fay is not one of them.



> actually doing anything for the community.



So what have you done for the community then?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 14, 2012)

Is it time to get rid of another person? I don't mind criticism but we don't need people who make up shit as they go either.


----------



## sandfox (May 14, 2012)

There are 31 people on the FA forums staff page, not including ex-staff.  There are 19 people on the FA staff page. the fa forums have 12 more staff than FA itself. 

Trouble tickets can't get answered for months on FA while the forums are a retirement home

Its really cool how the forums are _so important_ that they get more staff than FA and FA staff quit the mainsite for the forums (where they don't have to answer trouble tickets incidently and their talents are more appreciated)

if you cant be bothered to answer trouble tickets anymore and you cant be bothered to try and get yak and dragoneer to fix things, and being an admin or mod is that important to you then please become yet another mod or admin on the forums and quit the mainsite

Like I said retirement home


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 14, 2012)

I think it's time for you to retire.


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2012)

sandfox said:


> There are 31 people on the FA forums staff page, not including ex-staff.  There are 19 people on the FA staff page. the fa forums have 12 more staff than FA itself.
> 
> Trouble tickets can't get answered for months on FA while the forums are a retirement home
> 
> ...



Nice job being ignorant.

Most mainsite staff start from the forums. The forum does mod auditions every so often. Usually, three people become mods from that. After they've got the hang of that they are given the choice of promotion to FA admin if they do their jobs and if they accept the position. Or apparently if you're sleeping with the owner. That's the fast-track method.

So thats why there are more forum mods than mainsite mods. because the Mainsite mods get picked from potentials on FAF.

Try fucking thinking for a change.


----------



## Tango (May 15, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I heard Virgin Sacrifices are another good way to get your tickets answered. :V




Someone bring forth Gibby!


----------



## LionEyed (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;iHSPf6x1Fdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHSPf6x1Fdo[/video]
:V


----------



## Fay V (May 15, 2012)

Well this is going a bit off topic so I'll close it. If you have anymore questions OP please contact staff.


----------

